# most gentle/affectionate breed?



## ruby is a boy (Apr 22, 2014)

Opinions wanted and what would you consider the most placid, gentle, affections breeds?

The angora male i have just adopted is very gentle and affectionate - he's like a teddybear or cuddly cat. Is this a characteristic of angora or am i just lucky with him??


----------



## squidpop (Apr 22, 2014)

I've read Angoras are like that- it makes sense that people, over may generations would have bred them to love being handled and petted so that they can groom and get the wool off them. I have very sweet Jersey Woolies which were created using Angoras and that must be why they are so sweet.


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think any particular breed has a certain temperament, it really depends on the individual rabbit. I have a Lionhead mix that can't get enough of being petted and loved on. It's just like cats..... some love human interaction, and some want nothing to do with you.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 22, 2014)

i agree with Phonetic. i have owned MANY different breeds of rabbits. and the breeds that i have heard were very friendly, mine turned out, not so much. i have found tho that dwarf rabbits tend to be more skiddish than larger breeds. but then again, one of my nicest rabbits is a dwarf hotot, but i think only because i have raised her scene she was born and i have put extra care in her to make her friendly.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 23, 2014)

There are definitely breed tendencies when it comes to temperament, and it doesn't really relate to size. For example, Polish are widely recognized as a calm, affectionate breed, whereas Checkered Giants are known for being aggressive. So the generalization about size doesn't really hold true.

Temperament generally depends on the development of the breed. The most popular pet/show breeds tend to be good with human touch. Commercial breeds may be less so, since their purpose is not companionship.

It definitely does vary from individual to individual as well, but there are breed tendencies based on the history of each breed and its purpose.


----------



## majorv (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with Julie. We've raised/shown Californians, Britannia Petites, Himalayans, Polish and Tan breeds over the years and, yes, you can make some generalizations as to temperament by breed. Of course, there are exceptions to everything and you will always find those within a breed who don't follow the generalizations. For example, Himalayans are generally known to be gentle rabbits and are good for the first time rabbit owner, but the ones I started with had some qualities that weren't quite so nice. Even with handling, the young ones became like their mother. Same with Brits.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 25, 2014)

lol, brits are more known for not having the best attitude. i am going to a rabbit show this Sunday, thinking about getting some brits there.


----------



## majorv (Apr 25, 2014)

HototMama said:


> lol, brits are more known for not having the best attitude. i am going to a rabbit show this Sunday, thinking about getting some brits there.



It's easy to find Brits with an attitude. If you can, get one from a breeder who breeds for temperament and who handles their rabbits a lot. We lucked out and found a nice typey Brit buck who was also a sweetheart. Unfortunately, the doe we got had the attitude Brits are best known for.


----------

